# Tank bangers don't pay taxes! Dive video 6-15-13



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Went for a splash yesterday out of Pensacola with Toner, Milton diver and MillerTime. 
Enjoy!
http://vimeo.com/68498473?utm_sourc...jYWVhMGIzZjA4ODMyfDgwMTkxMTN8MTM3MTQyNTk5NQ==


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video! I am still editing mine. You forgot to mention Troy (Cajun Spearit) though...or is that because he didn't take up any space in the cooler?


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> You forgot to mention Troy (Cajun Spearit) though...or is that because he didn't take up any space in the cooler?


A Burn!!! LOL!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Sorry Troy!
I was in a hurry to go dump the fish guts.


----------



## odb1877 (Jul 6, 2011)

That was a cool video bro, look like some nice size sharks


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

odb1877 said:


> That was a cool video bro, look like some nice size sharks


Thanks Brian, it was a awesome day of diving for sure!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is Troy, he was asking if he should shoot that snapper with the sharks around.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Awesome video! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

That was a lot of sharks !


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Dang shark city!


----------



## MiltonDiver (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice video. Enjoyed diving with you guys. Haven't had a chance to edit my video, but will post soon. Don't listen to them Troy, that was a nice Mingo.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

cool dive/viedo, somebody lost a spinning reel? lol


----------



## Dr. Peanut (Mar 14, 2013)

I love those videos


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Sweet video! I am still editing mine. You forgot to mention Troy (Cajun Spearit) though...or is that because he didn't take up any space in the cooler?


Like I was never there...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MiltonDiver said:


> Nice video. Enjoyed diving with you guys. Haven't had a chance to edit my video, but will post soon. Don't listen to them Troy, that was a nice Mingo.


Hey, those things are hard to hit!!

Good diving with you guys...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> Here is Troy, he was asking if he should shoot that snapper with the sharks around.


Yes...I was. Sandbar sharks, I don't have a problem with...3 big Bulls in close proximity, I admit...I got a little tweaked. I will invest in a lift bag now.

Why didn’t either of you guys shoot any?

P.S. My hair line looks great!!!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Cajun Spearit said:


> I will invest in a lift bag now.


This is like mine, I love it!
It will vent if the air expands to much and the bottom is like a check valve so you don't have to worry about it shooting to the surface just to empty itself back out and head back to the sand. 
It's long enough to use as a safety sausage also. 
http://www.leisurepro.com/m/Product...5&fromProduct=True&parentParentCategoryId=965


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

Love the video!!!!....Our healthy shark population is just another reminder how healthy our fish stocks are. Particularly Red Snapper!!


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Pesky remora... great video of those sharks and the vis was insane


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*6-15*

Nice pyramid farm. Is that public ? I'm guessing not, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

flappininthebreeze said:


> Nice pyramid farm. Is that public ? I'm guessing not, but it doesn't hurt to ask.


Idk, not my #'s and not my boat? Sorry


----------

